# Hot Cow Bites continues off PV



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Cow bites off PV is hot now.
Cow bites started from early Jan and and it becomes hotter.
You take 15 days or longer trips out of San Diego to encounter such a hot cow bites, but it is possible to catch them on 2 - 3 days trips out of PV.
If hot cow bites continue to April, I might switch my Socorro Island charter to local trip. 

here is pictures of Capt Danny Osuna's recent two days trip on his 5' Blackfin.



















The Maximus came home yesterday after 2.5 days trip. It looks cow bites are still hot.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Monster Tuna!! Everyone of them are bigguns!!! FISH ON!!!


----------

